# Looking for hexohm button



## TheSubieVaper (22/6/20)

Hi guys 
I’m currently looking for a hexohm button (not button cap) 
Bought a blue hexohm powder-coat but I can’t stand looking at the white surround around the button 
If anyone has spares or knows where I can get one (locally) please let me know 

I attached pictures of the current button and then one of what I’m looking for


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/6/20)

Contact Liquid Distro, they might help. Just know that if you change it then no lifetime warranty.


----------



## TheSubieVaper (22/6/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Contact Liquid Distro, they might help. Just know that if you change it then no lifetime warranty.



thanks Corsa 
I don’t want to spend money sending it into a shop to have work done to it 
It’s a very basic install that I will happily do myself 
just looking to buy one locally


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/6/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> thanks Corsa
> I don’t want to spend money sending it into a shop to have work done to it
> It’s a very basic install that I will happily do myself
> just looking to buy one locally



Liquid Distro might be able to sell you one.


----------



## TheSubieVaper (22/6/20)

Thank you 

Sent him a PM , fingers crossed 

if anyone can be of any help please let me know ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Hi guys
> I’m currently looking for a hexohm button (not button cap)
> Bought a blue hexohm powder-coat but I can’t stand looking at the white surround around the button
> If anyone has spares or knows where I can get one (locally) please let me know
> ...



Mantech @ R42.
https://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M3993







or in black @ R47.
https://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M3719

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (23/6/20)

blujeenz said:


> Mantech @ R42.
> https://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M3993
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much 
Are you sure these are made for the Hexohm’s and that it’ll fit?


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Thank you so much
> Are you sure these are made for the Hexohm’s and that it’ll fit?


Nope, dont have a hex, dont have a clue. 
You'd have to measure the hole in the hexohm and diameter of the switch body to check for fit.
If the switch hole in the hex is 12mm then perhaps these buttons at Micro Robotics would do, waterproof and six for R39.
https://www.robotics.org.za/PBS-33B

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Thank you so much
> Are you sure these are made for the Hexohm’s and that it’ll fit?


I finally found your original pic at fasttech.
https://www.fasttech.com/product/3774900-replacement-side-firing-button-for-hexohm-box-mod
According to their info, switch is 11.5 x 0.5mm, so both the Mantech and Micro Robotics switches will fit, they are 12mm dia.
Personally, I'd buy the 6 pack because more options and cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

Hi @blujeenz

Do you think that these switches will handle the current vapers will put through them ? The Robotics ones say that they are 3A Max.

Does all the current go through the switch in a mech/regulated mod?

Both types of switch look great for a mod that I intend to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @blujeenz
> 
> Do you think that these switches will handle the current vapers will put through them ? The Robotics ones say that they are 3A Max.
> 
> ...


Pure mech, then no.
If you are using a mosfet to do the heavy switching, then yes.
Theres a lot of circuit diagrams over at Modmakers UK. https://www.modmaker.co.uk/Wiring-Diagrams

Basically the button switches a low current in the region of milliamps to bias the mosfet on, with the heavy current workload being carried by the mosfet itself.
Here's an example of a mosfet mod I made about 5 years ago, using a lever style 1 amp 125V micro switch. Still works fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

